# QLD: Scarby - When the cat's away.....



## kayakone

Not just _any_ cat.

No.

*TOP CAT*.

Not this one..
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... &dur=12347

Nor this one..
http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... A&dur=2602

This one...










*Beekeeper (Jimbo) - Top Cat at Scarby*

He couldn't make it because he was booked for minor surgery today, but he did walk to Osbourne Point to say hello on the radio. I was the lone yakker, and there were hardly any stinkers either.

As it happened, Jimbo missed a cracker of a morning as far as weather went. Light winds but no fish on SP's for an hour, so I trolled HB's north a couple of kms. I slowed to open a bail arm for a bit more line release, when the other rod (Storm Mid Thunder HB) went off. A feisty forty-seven snap had 'dinner' written on it.

Five minutes later, trolling and bang again, and a 48 model came to the net, another victim of the Storm.










*Dinner! .. 47 + 48. Yumyum*

Nothing surprising for the area really, but a bit unusual for _me _to take snapper on HB's (only about 6 total now in 22 months of fishing the area, and we're talking _a lot of hours_). The Topcat has caught way more than that in the same period, and reckons his lightning trolling speed is the trick. Maybe, maybe, but troll I must. Off I went trolling the HB's (slowly) again, because trolling = paddle fitness, which for me is a higher goal than fish.

I went only 100 metres when the Koolie was smashed. More drag...hookset....get the other line in....more drag (line still disappearing!). _What was this?_ 
I won a bit, then off it went again. Must be a big snapper. I got the other line in and started to slow the fish. When I finally had it within 15 metres, I backed off the drag, anticipating another powerful run when it came close to the yak. Well it didn't disappoint, and went forwards and down, endangering the line near the mirage drive fins. There is definitely a technique here with the Hobie's to peddle a bit to keep the fish out to the side or behind you. I'm starting to work it out.

Colour! Silver but long. It's a Jewie!

Settle petal. It's not yours yet, as it still had some go in it. Lip grips in and it is mine! Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaa! 
I took a a couple of pics, _as Topcat was not there to hold the camera._ 




























Well that took some getting over. Only my second Jewie from the yak, and while not a monster it was definitely legal. (Legal size is 55 cms, isn't it? :lol: )

Not a soul to share it with, nor Topcat to brag to. The cat was away, and the mouse did play. It was almost too much excitement for an old fella....3 fish on HB's in 30 minutes. Many days I've paddled for 8 hours trolling and caught nothing but a flab reduction. On that note I took off to paddle again. By now it was an absolute glass out.

Ten minutes paddling only....*another screaming run.* More mojo than Topcat. He will never believe this. No one to talk to so I fight another behemoth. Copybook #1, his twin brother.

Safely stowed in what was now a somewhat fullish fishbag, I saw a yakker gliding over the glass towards me. It's Gary.'' (Sweed)

I called out, "Am I glad to see _you_ Gary!"

"Why."

"Because I just caught a heap of fish!"

"Uhoh. Jimbo's not going to be happy about that."

"No. _Me_ catching fish, while he's not here."

Gary kindly took some pics...










*This was dinner*

Now there are several dinners...










*One happy mouse* 










*These Hobie Adventures are stable as...*




























and the brag mat...










trev


----------



## Squidder

Awesome work Trev


----------



## Dodge

Nice results Trev, although personally much prefer the couple of squire from your quartet.

But where is the hat mate, after your recent nip and tuck experiences?


----------



## kayakone

Squidder said:


> Awesome work Trev


Just luck Jason.

BTW, are there any brag mats left? I left mine on the fence to dry (forgot to put it in the car)and went back out again, to find it gone 3 hours later.



Dodge said:


> Nice results Trev, although personally much prefer the couple of squire from your quartet.
> 
> But where is the hat mate, after your recent nip and tuck experiences?


Just off for a couple of pics Richo, but I'm plastered with UV.

I'm looking forward to the Jewie.

trev


----------



## scoman

You Rock Trev ..............
Seriously the hours you put in, you deserve days like that


----------



## wongus

Wow..very impressive. It will take awhile to wipe that silly grin off your dial. Well done!

Btw.. I wasn't sure myself so I googled legal length for mulloway and was surprised to see it as 75cm min... Seems they have increased it to a length where it's out of most estuary fisho's reach. I seem to recall it used to be in the high 40+cm.


----------



## Beekeeper

You had a top day, Trev... one that you'll remember for many years... after all that time trolling around and not achieving much, one helluva day like that!

To all others who read this thread... Trev rang me this arvo to tell me he caught two snapper on the Storm Mid-Thunder... and also to tell me he lost his brag mat... the rotten bugger said not a word about the jewies...

He rang me just now, and told me that I would be cranky with him about something... wouldn't tell me what... just that he'd posted something on AKFF, for me to have a look!

Fancy not telling me on the phone of his great day! Shame! Shame!

Great news, Mouse!

Jimbo


----------



## Guest

Nice work trevor! It certainly is a 75min in Qld. But they are nice fish. Will be great on the plate at that size. Hope you remember where you got them!


----------



## kayakone

Beekeeper said:


> Great news, Mouse!
> 
> Jimbo


I'm not a man, I'm a mouse. Squeek,squeek. :lol:



nezevic said:


> Nice work trevor! It certainly is a 75min in Qld. But they are nice fish. Will be great on the plate at that size. Hope you remember where you got them!


Duh. In the water Jon. No sounder, no GPS.

trev


----------



## Guest

Sight marks?


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> Sight marks?


Not really Jon. A fair way south of the Beacon reef. Sorry...not very helpful. I'm getting my sounder fixed, and now have a GPS, but just have to work out how to use it. Should have it mastered in a year or two. 

trev


----------



## paulo

On fire Trev. Awesome bag mate.


----------



## Rstanek

Very cool Trev, well done.


----------



## AJD

You're getting some top rewards for all the time you put in on the water Trev. Top work champ.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Simply sensational Trev, so happy for you mate and what a great opportunity to get a bigger bragmat. On second thoughts, you'd better buy two as one's not wide enough


----------



## BIGKEV

Awesome Trev. And to have such good weather is just the icing on the cake as the fish often don't bite that well on those glass out days.

Kev


----------



## Bretto

Great work Trev. I'm starting to wonder if there will be any fish left at Scarborough by the time I start my holidays.


----------



## kayakone

BigGee said:


> Wow ... what a session.
> 
> You've got some *serious* hardware in terms of Rod and Reel combos there Trevor ... or is that for weightlifting training as well as fishing?
> 
> Those mill pond conditions look like it would have just topped out the day.
> 
> Gee


Thanks Geoff. More weightlifting is required Geoff ... I struggle to get the Adventure off a 2.1 m high Hilux (_that_ must be why they call it a Hilux  ). An empty Adventure is 39 kgs. Then I add 15 - 20 kgs of rods, reels, tackle, water, food etc. 
Mill pond then, but windy later.



BIGKEV said:


> Awesome Trev. And to have such good weather is just the icing on the cake as the fish often don't bite that well on those glass out days.
> 
> Kev


It blew up Kev, Reaching 17 knots NE when I came back in from the second session, but _not one touch in that 3 hours_. One of those days the 'rules' were broken.



Wrassemagnet said:


> Simply sensational Trev, so happy for you mate and what a great opportunity to get a bigger bragmat. On second thoughts, you'd better buy two as one's not wide enough


We should organise some new ones for AKFF. I'm on for 1.2 m long ones, and yes, wider. I had the same thought yesterday.  
Not big jewies by your standard Jim, nor a targeted catch, but at least I'm on the board. What I _don't understand_ is how I could hook 4 fish in 40 minutes. Definitely weird.

trev


----------



## bildad

Nice stuff again.


kayakone said:


> What I _don't understand_ is how I could hook 4 fish in 40 minutes. Definitely weird.trev


I think I prefer it that way, I caught my biggest flathead 84cm 2 mins after launching, then didn't get anything after that. :lol: 
Just make all your trips 60 min long and you'll be laughing.


----------



## Guest

Trev was it a tide change? Keep a rough idea of where you were and you should find more there. They're a schooling fish with definite habits. If you get one, you'll likely get more in the vicinity.


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> Trev was it a tide change? Keep a rough idea of where you were and you should find more there. They're a schooling fish with definite habits. If you get one, you'll likely get more in the vicinity.


Nup. Two hours before the low, and lasted about 40 minutes. Neap tides. I wasn't in the one area (a locality such as a reef or structure). They would have been caught over about 500 metres distance (I couldn't paddle far cause I kept catching fish ).

It was as if a switch was flicked. On for a few minutes, then off again. How often does this happen?...rarely for me. One day last year Jimbo was out in the area and caught 39 fish in one day - 18 snapper, 15 tailor etc., but a couple of days before and after, it was very lean pickings. I wonder how much we really know about fish habits and triggers.

trev


----------



## sweed

Trev when I met you out there yesterday morning you looked like the cat that swallowed the canary,whats going on here I thought.
Then when ya pulled those 2 jewies out of ya bag it all clicked,you just thieved 2 of Jimmy's fish!!.Thats going to piss him off big time
Nice haul of fish Trev.
sqeeksqeek.


----------



## Beekeeper

kayakone said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trev was it a tide change? Keep a rough idea of where you were and you should find more there. They're a schooling fish with definite habits. If you get one, you'll likely get more in the vicinity.
> 
> 
> 
> Nup. Two hours before the low, and lasted about 40 minutes. Neap tides. I wasn't in the one area (a locality such as a reef or structure). They would have been caught over about 500 metres distance (I couldn't paddle far cause I kept catching fish ).
> 
> It was as if a switch was flicked. On for a few minutes, then off again. How often does this happen?...rarely for me. One day last year Jimbo was out in the area and caught 39 fish in one day - 18 snapper, 15 tailor etc., but a couple of days before and after, it was very lean pickings. I wonder how much we really know about fish habits and triggers.
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

If you remember, Trev... the day I caught all those fish, it was glass-out all day, or most of it anyway, and most of them were caught nowhere near where I'd class as "spots". I was getting too hot while trolling, and just stopped to strip off clothes, threw a couple of soft plastics over while I disrobed... then I was as busy as _a one-armed paper-hanger with the crabs!_... lots of double hook-ups... I usually don't catch much fish in glass-out conditions.

Jimbo


----------



## Beekeeper

sweed said:


> Trev when I met you out there yesterday morning you looked like the cat that swallowed the canary,whats going on here I thought.
> Then when ya pulled those 2 jewies out of ya bag it all clicked,you just thieved 2 of Jimmy's fish!!.Thats going to piss him off big time
> Nice haul of fish Trev.
> sqeeksqeek.


Reckon you hit the nail on the head, Gaz... he felt he had just done something bad... caught with his hand in the cookie jar... that's why the grin is bigger and happier than usual.

But... I'm not really pissed off... I'm only too pleased to see Trev catch something decent... (don't mention the toona and 87cm snapper, for Gawd's sake!)

How is he going to keep up the "poor wee soul who can't catch fish" act now???

See you on the water when I allowed to, Gaz... (not you K1, you're on the outer, now!)

TC


----------



## kayakone

sweed said:


> Trev when I met you out there yesterday morning you looked like the cat that swallowed the canary,whats going on here I thought.
> Then when ya pulled those 2 jewies out of ya bag it all clicked,you just thieved 2 of Jimmy's fish!!.Thats going to piss him off big time
> Nice haul of fish Trev.
> squeeksqueek.


Yep Gary. That pretty much sums it up.

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... DQ&dur=637

:lol: :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## BIGKEV

kayakone said:


> It was as if a switch was flicked. On for a few minutes, then off again. How often does this happen?...rarely for me. One day last year Jimbo was out in the area and caught 39 fish in one day - 18 snapper, 15 tailor etc., but a couple of days before and after, it was very lean pickings. I wonder how much we really know about fish habits and triggers.
> 
> trev


The answer to that is Sweet F-A.

We like to think we know lots and spruke to all and sundry our own theories but I have been proven wrong so many times by these bloody fish that I can't even begin to count them. It's very humbling.

Right place right time counts for everything. And I can tell you right now that when you're out there paddling with a line in the water you have 100% more chance of catching something than I do at work sitting on a computer reading fishing reports on AKFF.

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV

Also Trev if you're really keen to delve into that topic some more then try keeping a detailed diary of all fishing trips both successful or not with all the location, time and environmental information from the day.

Things to include should be: Date of trip, time of trip, location of trip, tide times, then specific catch info with species, size, time and location, also note if the fish were in spawning mode wit roe or milt etc. Moon phase, moon rise time, moon set time, wind direction, wind speed, barometric pressure and trends for the day (i.e. rising, falling etc), other weather conditions - overcast, raining, air temps etc. water temps, if you have one of those almanacs record the peak bite periods for the day also. And then you could also include any other observations from the day such as presence of baitfish, jellyfish, by catch, other marine life in the area, boat traffic etc. All of these factors can influence the catch rates in specific locations and if you can build a database you could refer back to you may be able to recognise trends and increase you're future opportunities by selecting times more appropriate to increasing your catch rates.

Or you could just continue to do what you have been doing and get out at every opportunity as this seems to work too ;-)

Kev


----------



## ben123

Bugger!!!! I was going to head out yesterday for a fish to but opted to get other chores done around the house. Next time I'll just go fishing!

Well done.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Your a bloody legend Trev!


----------



## keza

Awesome work Trev (aka the super trawler).


----------



## kayakone

Lazybugger said:


> You're an absolute bastard Trev! :twisted: I paddled around for 4 hours with a koolie out the back in the same area for nothing but weed on Sunday.
> 
> Mongrel! :twisted: :twisted: :lol: ;-)


Wasn't my fault Scott, nor skill. I was just doing my training paddle when it went ballistic.

Note: Nothing for 3.5 hours afterwards, not even weed....you must have caught it all. :lol: :lol:

trev


----------



## killer

Hey Trev, have you put a lottery ticket in lately, 
Your lucks at a supper high. 
Well done.

Cheers 
Ron.


----------



## Beekeeper

kayakone said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an absolute bastard Trev! :twisted: I paddled around for 4 hours with a koolie out the back in the same area for nothing but weed on Sunday.
> 
> Mongrel! :twisted: :twisted: :lol: ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't my fault Scott, nor skill. I was just doing my training paddle when it went ballistic.
> 
> Note: Nothing for 3.5 hours afterwards, not even weed....you must have caught it all. :lol: :lol:
> 
> trev
Click to expand...

Hey Trev... perhaps your devoted readers/admirers ;-) think that THE Koolie caught the jew??? How could you mislead them like that? Are you going to keep them in suspense like you did me, you crafty young pup!

Jimbo


----------



## kayakone

A warning to buyers of Sebile Koolie Minnow LL (long lip):

The first Jewie did this to a standard LL...










*Note straightened standard hooks. They are sharp, undoubtedly, but if targeting hard hitting species, are hopelessly inadequate. Most of those hooks in contact straightened. Rear treble has one hook snapped; front treble has one hook dangerously straightened .... lucky to land the fish. The replacements are in top right - 3X to 6X VMC*










*The replaced trebles: 6X rear & 3X front. 'Rubbish' destroyed hooks top left.*

The lure pictured is the 118 mm LL, diving to 40 '. This was the lure that caught both of the Jewies. Scarby is only 20' max, so it must be on a short leash or you may lose it to the rock monster.)

Sebile have an answer to this sub-standard hardware, called 'Salt & Sun' series = S & S










*S & S = Salt & Sun series = seriously upgraded hardware*

Happy fishin'

trev


----------



## Beekeeper

That's better, Mousey...

Happy Trollin',

TC


----------



## tonieventer

What an awesome day on the water Trevor!

Well done!

Tonie


----------



## Ado

You two are just smashing it at the moment. It's hard to read the Trip Reports section at the moment. Oh the pain, the pain.


----------



## actionsurf

Great work Trev. Nice jewies !! I've been getting a few, but they have all been around 70cms and under size. I got one here at Hayes on the new moon last week that went 89cm. Every time I go to Scarby lately there are 20 yakkers and more boats by the day ....all chasing longtails. Next week there'll be a fleet of newies chasing jewies. It used to only be snapper ;-)

Tell 'em you're at Cleveland 

Good job.


----------



## kayakone

wongus said:


> Wow..very impressive. It will take awhile to wipe that silly grin off your dial. Well done!
> 
> Btw.. I wasn't sure myself so I googled legal length for mulloway and was surprised to see it as 75cm min... Seems they have increased it to a length where it's out of most estuary fisho's reach. I seem to recall it used to be in the high 40+cm.


Sorry I missed this Wongus. 75 cm minimum is correct, and it was 45 cm previously. Maximum take is two jewies.

trev


----------



## carnster

That's a successful trip 4 sure well done.


----------



## Bogey

Fantastic day out Trev
Those jewies look the ducks nuts - on my wish list !!
Mark


----------

